

EBook - programmer to physical product business owner - amiheines
http://realbizapp.com/

======
orangethirty
I took the liberty of re-writing the ad. Do and A/B test.

Develop a passive income startup without disrupting your life.

Developers. Are you frustrated with your day job? If so, allow me to share my
experience with doggy-tag. A startup I started developing some months ago.
Like you, I did not know where to begin . Hi, I'm Ami Heines. A 42 years old
software developer. I created this page to tell you about a book I'm writing.
Its about building your own passive income startup. Building a product is
tough. Day in. Day out. We struggle to bring the idea into reality. Doggy-tag
was a special case, because it is both a physical and software product. Aside
from the normal development process, I had to find foreign manufacturers. Also
had deal with marketing, sales, packaging and shipping. It is a daunting
process if you have not done it before.

This is why I wrote the book “Real Biz App.” It focuses on showing you how I
built Doggy-tag. In it you will get all of the little talked details that make
or break businesses. Since my startup is still growing, the book is now
available as a beta version. Follow me along and find out what problems I face
and how they are solved. If you are thinking about doing your own startup this
book is a must read. Learn how I went from an idea to $1500 revenue on the
first month of sales. That is not all. Join now and get exclusive access to my
business masterminds club. An exclusive group of entrepreneurs focused on
developing successful startups. Go ahead and sign up for more information
below. I will not spam, sell, or do evil things with your email.

<sign up form>

PS. Stop dreaming and start earning today. You owe it to yourself. Sign up and
start building a better future.

~~~
amiheines
Virtual hug to you!

This is a great version of the ad, thank you thank you thank you!

Only rule violated in this version is that it refers too much to ME and too
little to YOU the reader. I thought it's best to talk about 'what's in it for
me' as the reader tends to be less interested in what I accomplished and more
anout himself.

I will definitely use A/B testing using a version of the page based on your
suggestion.

~~~
orangethirty
_Only rule violated in this version is that it refers too much to ME and too
little to YOU the reader._

I knew that would be your only criticism against it. But test it as I wrote
it, please. Let's challenge your reader hypothesis.

~~~
amiheines
I got your version up and ready for A/B testing today!

Can you please submit the site in a new post to HN? I'm too new here and don't
want to post my own web site here.

I promise to write a blog post on the results, this will be fun! Perhaps we
can finally debunk one rule about writing sales letters.

~~~
orangethirty
Sure, why not? But when you make it big you have to buy me a pina colada. :)

 _Edit_

Won't work. HN wont allow for the same URL to be posted twice. Change the URL
with a A/B identifier and let me know. Email me (in profile).

------
krishnakv
Signed up!

Most programmers start-up something around the SAAS space, just because its
within their field of expertise and I can see how a hybrid product + online
app is a size-able competitive advantage. Its also a creative challenge.
Looking forward to your book and discussion group to illuminate the product
business side and how it fits in with software...

The page looks good overall, to the point. Some pics, maybe of the product
itself or you with some customers and their pets would be a great idea.
Looking forward to your updates.

------
beobab
Very good read. Mostly very well laid out. I like the use of fonts.

Suggested improvements: The sign up form button doesn't look like a button.
Maybe you could make it more "clickable". Personally, I'd put more whitespace
at the bottom so that people can have the sign-up page and final paragraph
more at eye-level. And one typo that I saw: I believe surprizes should be
surprises.

Other than that, very interesting content. I'm quite curious, and keen to read
your book.

~~~
amiheines
Thanks beobab, this is very encouraging. I will try and improve the button and
of course I will fix the typo.

Now I should go back and continue work on that book.

------
amiheines
Hi all, I'm writing an eBook and wanted your feedback regarding this web page
which I put out to tell about the upcoming book. What do you think about it?
Do you strongly dislike it? Let me know! Thanks, Ami

------
andrzejkrzywda
Interesting. I've never seen an introduction to creating physical products,
targeted to programmers.

As a programmer, it both - kind of scares me and excites me.

Count me in, I'm interested!

~~~
amiheines
Thanks for the kind words, I want to reduce the anxiety for programmers
testing the waters of physical products. I believe this can be a very
productive and creative twist on things. I am in the process of spinning off
some new physical products based on my initial business. It is a lot of fun
and I keep it low risk.

------
smartial_arts
So that's true I guess - dogs have homepages on the Internet these days!

~~~
amiheines
lol, yes, they do. I feel sometimes like big brother since I set up the web
site to send me an email whenever someone buys and activates a dog tag. I get
to see some funny dog pages where people display pictures of their dog and add
some funny message to the page instead of the default message I provide.

Most of them are boring - people just fill in the form and are satisfied with
the basic template which says something like:

Hello, If you're reading this, I'm probably lost. My name is <dog's name here>
My owner's name is <owner's name> Please call them at <owner's cell phone> or
send them a message <owner's email> Thanks!

The owner of the dog gets an email telling him someone scanned the qr code on
its collar and a GPS location on a map (works only if the good soul that found
the dog allows sharing of location data)

